# Opinions on a beach truck



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

Probably going to get a 4x4 for the beach mainly ft Fisher and topsail...the truck will be solely for the beach not a daily driver so I was thinking of going stock full-size g.m so I’d really just like some thoughts on what is better equipped stock suburban/tahoe or avalanche? Only reason I leave out Silverado is because ppl want gold for them around here lol thanks in advance


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Which ever looks the best with rust.. all about the same, ride height, weight, the suburban weighs a little more but they do fine if you air down like anything else you would drive on with. Find one with a tow package that has a transmission cooler.


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

I kind of figured they’d all be about the same but thought maybe there is something I’m not seeing airing down n ground clearance seem to be the two biggest things...I’d also assume the lighter the better?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I've seen plenty of suburbans on the sand. Airing down is the most important. I would also avoid super aggressive tires, balder is better. A highway tire with a large side wall ( not mid or low profile) is ideal.


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Old suburbans seemed to be real good on the beach - if you can find one that the body didn't rot off.


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

What about the 00-06 Tahoe/Burbs? See a lot of these around


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

would like to add that I do have an 03 envoy with 4x4 that I just assumed wouldn’t be great on the sand but after looking at ground clearance specs it only has half and inch less clearance than a tahoe...anyone have or heard any experiences with these stock?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

also you don't want high ply tires like 8-10 as the sidewalls will be stiff


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

surfchunker said:


> also you don't want high ply tires like 8-10 as the sidewalls will be stiff


 I have E rated tires, which means 10 ply and so far have been wonderful. Although I will admit I was worried about it at first. Have been in some soft spots and floated on through with them. The point this last spring and the north end ramp AI Va this summer. Ended up with the 10 ply because Michelin's only come in the defenders now with the heavy side wall.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

10 ply tires are not a problem if aired down. I have E rated (10ply tires) on my current 250 and had them on the last 250 and I typically run 20lbs on the OBX and Asseteague beaches.


----------



## Cold_Beer839 (Nov 26, 2017)

A Suburban or Yukon XL will give you lots of room inside. Lots of room is very nice to have on the beach for extra gear or sleeping inside.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2019)

Burbs are great. Use Amsoil or CSC rust preventer sprayed on the undercarriage and keep it clean

I have 10 ply E rated tires also on a 2500. Air down to 20 and all is good. Hatteras and Fisher.


----------



## longisland (Jan 23, 2020)

If you go with the suburban. Be sure to go over your undercarriage, secure your wiring, brake lines, etc. Clean surfaces and paint what you can. Apply CSC every other season or so. Find out
where sand lines to pool and see if you can get it to drain out better.


----------

